# o lipstick



## rosquared (Mar 5, 2007)

hi!  i'm looking for a swatch of o lipstick... thx!


----------



## ~Coco~ (Mar 5, 2007)

http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j2.../olipppppp.jpg

First is with flash

http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j2...r/olippppp.jpg

No flash

I hope this isn't huge! My lips are pretty dry right now so not such a good application as usual. It's a great color. I am NC25, MAC's lipliner in Nude.[/quote]


----------

